# Please read this!



## Noldor_returned (Jan 15, 2006)

I have started a thread called 'And the Award Goes to...' So far 4 people have replied, and I was hoping for at least twice that number. I was just wondering how many people are interested in survey type threads, because that is what it is, even though it has no poll.

Thankyou.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 15, 2006)

Where is this thread NR?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 15, 2006)

In Bag End .


----------

